# Accidentally uninstalled realtek audio



## jaye88 (Aug 23, 2006)

I accidentally uninstalled realtek audio and now I have no sound nor sound controllers. How can I get it back? I thought it would be in the recycle bin but it's not.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

accidentally?? You have to enter a lot of places to delete that driver.

Try this http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

if you have the restore discs for the computer i would think there would be drivers on it

if a name brand computer you likely will find drivers on their website.

another thing that i am not sure would work but could try would be System Restore if you have XP Not restoring windows but System Restore found in accessories and then system tools


----------



## jaye88 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks. Not sure now if it was realtek audio that was deleted. 

I looked at the device manager and there was a question mark beside the Other Devices / Multimedia Audio Controller. Could it be the multimedia audio controller that was deleted? 

Is this the same as realtek audio?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If you could tell us the make and model of your PC or if a built one then the motherboard.


----------



## jaye88 (Aug 23, 2006)

The computer is an eMachine desktop Model T4010. 
It has Windows XP Home Edition.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, That link to that driver is ok for that machine, Sound: AC '97 audio

Here http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97.html


----------

